

How to Get Microsoft Office at 91 Percent Off - edw519
http://www.theultimatesteal.com/store/msshus/ContentTheme/pbPage.microsoft_office_ultimate

======
rantfoil
To this day I will not understand why Microsoft product managers like to use
non-microsoft.com domains for their promotions. It's just not a good idea --
so much trust is involved in a good trusted URL -- why throw it away?

~~~
wanorris
My guess would be that it has to do with the red tape involved in getting
something authorized to go up on whatever.microsoft.com.

~~~
rantfoil
You're right, that's probably it. Sadness.

------
nostrademons
This is a ripoff. I paid $5 for my copy. College site license. And it's still
legally mine (well, insofar as any software is...damn EULAs) even after
graduation.

~~~
rms
If this comes in a retail box and has a normal license on the box it could be
ebay'd for a lot more than $59.99.

------
rms
Was this in retail box? Can't believe I missed it.

------
weegee
too bad the offer ended April 30, 2008

